

If not the NSA then who should store phone data - kenjackson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/if-not-the-nsa-who-should-store-the-phone-data/2013/12/25/df00c99c-6ca9-11e3-b405-7e360f7e9fd2_story.html

======
a3n
Goddammit! Nobody!

